# Derry Ormond railway station. Jul 2012



## Judderman62 (Jul 6, 2012)

The History.

On opening in 1871 the station was Known as Betws but was renamed
to Derry Ormond in 1874. The station closed in 1965 the line remaining open
for another five years to freight trains carrying milk.

The station is on what was the Carmarthen to Aberystwyth line operated by
Great Western Railways. There is no track left now and the vegetation around the station
is almost waist high. Lots of brambles and other weeds to fight through to enter
the station which consists of just two rooms - one was the waiting room and the other the
ticket office - both having open fireplaces.

Sadly the station is in a very sorry state with all sorts of rubbish dumped in there
and little remaining of any floor - mainly just beams and then earth, around a foot drop
below, and a few bricks here and there.

The Visit.

I awoke to the sound of rain and on checking the weather forecast it was due
to pee it down pretty much non stop until mid afternoon. Sadly the weather
forecast was spot on as, a few tens of seconds apart, it did indeed not
stop raining all day long. Rather put a dampener on my 3 day break
to wales and my camera rarely came out of it's bag the whole 3 days.

As I walked to the station the rain had actually eased off and as I reached it
actually stopped for a few minutes. As I finished off and walked back to the car I
took a shot of the abandoned lorries that now occupy the track bed
and once again the rain came along.

anyway time for the piccies:

-
1
-
The Waiting room - mind the floor.
-





-
2
-
Liking that fireplace
-




-
3
-




-
4
-
The Ticket office
_




-
5
-




-
6
-




-
7
-


----------



## kehumff (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice pics, bad news about all the rain, these shots look good though , liking the ticket office


----------



## night crawler (Jul 6, 2012)

Is that Betws on the old Holyhead road. Very nice little find that.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 6, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Is that Betws on the old Holyhead road. Very nice little find that.



nope much further South - not a million miles from Lampeter


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 6, 2012)

Aww, shame about the rain,its a bugger, The fireplace looks fab


----------



## night crawler (Jul 6, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> nope much further South - not a million miles from Lampeter



Found it, looks like a lot of disused railway down there.


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 15, 2012)

I used to live down the line from here and visited in 2006 and 2011 (http://derelictmisc.org.uk/derryhalt.html -website plug alert). It's interesting to track the subtle changes over the years, thanks for the update.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 15, 2012)

awww glad it had some personal interest for you


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 15, 2012)

ahhh yes seen your site before matey - it's one of the sites I saw the place on


----------

